# How much "break-in" is typically needed for snowboard boots?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

How much "break-in" is typically needed for snowboard boots?

Are there different styles of boots where some are designed to be comfortable out of the box while others are designed to be less comfortable out of the box by design with the intention that they will better conform to your feet after a break-in period?

I'm just trying to manage my own expectations for evaluating snowboard boots.

My first thought on this is that snowboard boots should fit as comfortably as hiking boots. Is there any reason why snowboarding boots should *not* fit as comfortably as hiking boots? 

I've never been snowboarding before so I'm not sure if snowboard boots are supposed to be a little bit inherently uncomfortable for proper snowboarding dynamics and performance....


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

The time it takes for your boots to break-in varies from boot to boot. Usually boots tend to be uncomfortable out of the box but after you wear them for awhile it will form to your feet. After they break in and if they're uncomfortable, probably they aren't the right boots fro you. So yeah, if they fit well then it should be comfortable.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Usually boots tend to be uncomfortable out of the box but after you wear them for awhile it will form to your feet. After they break in and if they're uncomfortable, probably they aren't the right boots fro you.


Based on what you're saying it sounds like it's hard to know for sure if certain boots are going to be right for me just by trying them on if I have to wear them for a while before they become comfortable.

Based on this information it sounds like it's common for snowboarders to have to go through at least 1 or 2 pairs of boots before they find boots that fit them well. Is this true?

In general, *hiking* boots are pretty comfortable out of the box. Some hiking boots can require a little break in but you can tell pretty easily up front by trying on a pair of hiking boots if they are going to be comfortable or uncomfortable for you.

Should I pretty much have the same expectations for snowboard boots where I should be able to tell up-front pretty easily if a pair of snowboard boots are going to be reasonably comfortable for me?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

dont over think it to much, if you try them on and they are snug with your toes just about touching the end and are comfy, they will mostly likely be perfect, thats what i do when i shop for boots.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Based on what you're saying it sounds like it's hard to know for sure if certain boots are going to be right for me just by trying them on if I have to wear them for a while before they become comfortable.
> 
> Based on this information it sounds like it's common for snowboarders to have to go through at least 1 or 2 pairs of boots before they find boots that fit them well. Is this true?
> 
> ...


When you are looking for boots try on many pairs. You will get a good idea of what will fit for you. When you do try boots on feel for pressure points, uneven pressure....things like that. If they feel right in the shop, they usually fit even better after break in. You should be alright with the best fitting pair you wear at the shop. After you get experience in boarding you might find what brands of boots are best for you. In the meanwhile, whatever boot you try on that feel comfortable will be good for riding. From what you explained about hiking boots, it's the same idea. Just make sure not to buy online. Go to a local shop and try on a wide variety of boots and find the boots with the best fit for your feet.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Here, read this
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/1479-boot-fitting-maintenance-guides.html

this will give you all the info you need. Good Luck.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> In general, *hiking* boots are pretty comfortable out of the box. Some hiking boots can require a little break in but you can tell pretty easily up front by trying on a pair of hiking boots if they are going to be comfortable or uncomfortable for you.


First, typical hiking boots come up to just above the ankle, whereas snowboard boots come up to midcalf. You will never have the same degree of comfort from a high boot as from a low boot or shoe. A bit of clunkiness is part of the package.

Second, part of the purpose of snowboard boots is to _restrict_ the movement of the foot and ankle. A limit on mobility is necessary to help the ankles and feet act as levers to control the snowboard. In that respect, snowboard boots are more like ice skates than like hiking boots: a tighter fit and greater rigidity are required to ensure proper performance. They're not just for walking around.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered another pair of the DC Phase in size 12 - 1 full size larger than my normal shoe size. Still too small for me. DC (and most snowboard boots I think) skip half sizes after size 12 so I just ordered a pair 13. Those better be big enough!

Is it pretty typical for snowboard boots to run 1 full size bigger than your normal shoe size?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> I ordered another pair of the DC Phase in size 12 - 1 full size larger than my normal shoe size. Still too small for me. DC (and most snowboard boots I think) skip half sizes after size 12 so I just ordered a pair 13. Those better be big enough!
> 
> Is it pretty typical for snowboard boots to run 1 full size bigger than your normal shoe size?


A lot of times, its the other way around. My 32s are 1/2 size smaller than my shoe size. It varies alot, but i've never owned a pair of boots larger than my shoe size. As long as your foot feels snugly immobilized within the boot without losing circulation, scrunching your toes or experiencing pressure points, then go for whatever size you need.


----------



## J2012J (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the DC Phase and i wear a size 10 shoe, a size 11 boot fit me perfectly, ive used them about 5 times now and they get more comfortable each time out.


----------

